# I cant find my cervix



## smeather7

Hey, so on Friday I was checked for dilation and I was dilated 2cm. I went home and wanted to see if I could find it myself. It feels like it is never ending! Then I found a hard, like a rubber band open ring that I could easily fit two even fingers in and then there is more squish. But I don't think this is my cervix because everyone says it feels like soft lips, not a hard rim. I'm so confused! What does your cervix feel like once it has started dilating. Is it just an open mouth or always closed lips that can stretch to fit fingers? What was I feeling that is rough around my vagina? How far do I have to reach or can you reach to hard?


----------



## MeanKitty23

I'll say this part first, doctors and midwives say don't check yourself because you might rupture something. *shrug* I'm guilty of checking myself. Once anyway. I THOUGHT I was dilated, but according to my doctor a few weeks later when he checked me, he said I wasn't dilated at all (checked myself around 31 weeks and doc checked at 35 weeks). 

I was lying on the bed when I checked. My husband was lying next to me while I was feeling around in there and all I kept saying was "Oh my Gawd, I can't find it!" I had to push my 2 fingers all the way in and a little further just to feel my cervix. I found it. Didn't stab at it or anything, but it felt hard with a soft top layer... much like if you were to feel an abdomen with muscle, but a small layer of fat on top of it. Hard, but soft, ya know? 

I did feel the opening to my cervix with one finger. 2 definitely wouldn't fit in that opening for me at the time. It felt like a perfectly round little hole. That's it. 

Before I'd reached my cervix, I was just poking around my vaginal walls, which did feel "rough" or textured is more like it. ... I've asked my husband about the "feeling of different vaginas" since he's been with more than just me and he's said some feel more textured to him than others - mine supposedly having a more "textured" feel than most that he's been with. So that does make the inner workings feel "rough" to me. 

I got confused when trying to find my cervix just because my vaginal walls seemed to be more in the way than anything. It wasn't until I made that extra "push" in there that I got past that to my cervix. 

I apparently didn't know what I was feeling for when it came to the dilation, and like I said, I was later instructed not to do that anymore for fear of rupturing membranes and since fingers can be dirty and house bacteria, it could allow bacteria to get to the baby if I popped something. 

Hope that's at least somewhat helpful for ya!


----------

